# Kohler CV 730 S engine starting problem solved.



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

Is your cub cadet like mine and will act like it has a bad battery and you have to press the starter button several times before the starter will turn the engine over? Well when I was talking to the guy up the street that repairs mowers he told me it was caused by the valves being way out of adjustment so they weren't releasing combustion. That was causing starter to have problem turning the engine over. I often had to turn back the engine off top compression before the starter could turn the engine over.
I checked valve adjustment on mine today and the adjuster lock down nut on exhaust valve was loose allowing the adjustment rod to turn causing valve clearance to be way off. It was around .018". All the valve clearances were at least double the setting specs. I set exh. at .008 and int. at .005. I adjusted the clearance and tightened down the locking nuts. No problem starter spinning the engine now.
I always wondered why with a new starter and battery my starter had trouble turning the engine over. Glad to have the problem solved now.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice! Always glad to hear of those cheap fix's.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I appreciate the tip. I have a 27hp Subaru engine that has that problem. I had planned to take the starter apart but will adjust the valves first. Thanks again.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I figured I wasn't the only person having the problem. The model number I gave is wrong, it is an SV730S not a CV. My engine has a production date of 11-2005 and the tractor is a Cub Cadet Super LT 1550 .
I am so thankful for the internet for all the information that can be found for the DIY type person. This forum is great for that.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Most small engine camshafts have a centrifugal exhaust valve lifter and for this to work, the valve clearance has to be spot on, the description explains it all in the photo.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I knew gman51 was talking about a SV Courage Kohler, the CV's & CH's have hydraulic lifters, no valve adjustment. I run into at least 2-3 customer machines every season, same problem.

Had a guy this Spring throw new battery, new starter, new solenoid, and new starter cables at a Kohler Courage with 450 hours on it before he brought it to me. Asked if I thought I could have it ready in a week because he had borrowed his brothers trailer to bring it to me. I told him if he had 30 minutes, he could take it back home with him. He looked skeptical, but 30 minutes later I backed it off the lift and onto the trailer.

The diagnostic key?? 450 Hours on a Kohler Courage with a slow crank speed and he had already thrown $200 worth of starting system parts at the problem.... Starting at around 400 hours, it will be the lack of a valve adjustment 90% of the time for a slow crank speed. The other 10% is usually a negative battery cable grounded to the frame and not the engine. Kawasaki's and Briggs are the same way. *500 hours MAX* between valve adjustments.

Gman51 -- The correct valve spec for a SV730 is .004 to .006 for *both* valves. Here's a link to a really nice website to verify it. Click on the Repair Index tab and go to the Float Type Carburetor section if you ever need to do any carb work on that Courage.... It will take the mysteries out of that Nikki carb for you

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/engine_specs/kohler_valve_clearances.asp


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

Well I thought I had the starting problem fixed by the valve adjustments but nope I still have the problem on the sv Kohler in the Cub Cadet. I am guessing it might be the compression release is bad. "BUT"
I have two riding mowers with single cylinder Briggs Intek engines that both have the same no turn past TDC. I adjusted the valves on one and it didn't make any difference. The other I haven't tried adjusting the valves yet. The Troy Built is even worse than the Craftsman. Both have the Intek 17 or 18 hp engines. The push rod fell out of the lifter and down beside the lifter.
I figured okay the compression release must be bad and the push tube fell out of place so I removed the engine from the Craftsman tractor. I got it apart and the compression release is intact and seems to move freely. Dang it! Now what? Could it seem to be okay but actually is not functioning fully? Could the spring have lost tension so it isn't holding it in place? I checked and it does go into the slot on the cam intake lobe. The cam lobes look good and clean not worn. I hate to not replace the part and just put the engine back together and back on the tractor and have the same problem.
I set the valves several times before removing the engine. I just don't think I had the clearance set wrong. I set the int at .003 and they exh at .005. I read better set tight side than loose.
I really need some expert advice here. I don't want to tear down the Troy Built Briggs Intek and find it wasn't the problem either.
I have set valves on car engines and never had a problem doing it. Is the release tension spring the culprit?
HELP!


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Are you sure you are following the correct procedure to adjust valves? You may not have determined compression stroke correctly. check page 75 in this manual. Do not skip a step and jump ahead.

http://www.kohlerengines.com/engines/onlinecatalog/pdf/32_690_01_EN.pdf


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Sure would help if you could make up my mind for me. Are you working on a Kohler SV, CV, or a Briggs Intek? You've mentioned all three in this post. The SV series Kohler is notorious for compression release problems, the Briggs Intek not so much, and the CV Kohler has hydraulic lifters with no traditional valve adjustment possible.

Rolling the flywheel magnet about 2" *past* the magneto pick ups (TDC compression stroke) takes any compression release problems completely out of the equation and has no effect on the valve adjustment procedure. Kohler even suggest that step in their factory certification classes.....


----------

